# Coaling station



## GnTRailroad (Apr 3, 2009)

Hello I started Garden railroading two years ago and now I just love building the buildings I just finished my coaling station now I have to run track to it and do the scenery! It was built from 6' Cedar fence posts, the plans where from a picture I found on the web!










George


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Really nice George! Do you have any construction photos? Did you make the stairs?


----------



## GnTRailroad (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi Jim,

Yes i made the stairs, i set the table saw at about a 45 degree angle with the blade at about an 1/8 inch the stock is 1/4 the run the blade thru moving 3/4' every swipe gives me 1/2 stairs'
Here is one of the early construction photo's with out all the sections.









Then this is after I had all sections put together and some of the siding and the flooring.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks George! Will you weatherproof the roof or is this for indoor use?


----------



## GnTRailroad (Apr 3, 2009)

The roof was made from furnace duct sheet metal that had been laying outside next to the garage and had weathered nice! It was a little hammered from the dogs running on it


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, that's impressive and big!!! 
Dave


----------



## GnTRailroad (Apr 3, 2009)

Good winter work, it only took four months of Saturday and Sunday in the garage building it! The first time I carried it outside I broke the stairs off going thru the patio door! That really sucked so I have added a painted piece of plywood to the bottom I am going to add some coal on top of the plywood for a better look than just a black painted board.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

George;

That is a really beautiful structure. Very fine work!

It reminds me of some of the wood tipples and breakers that were still standing in the Anthracite coal regions of Pennsylvania when I lived there in the early 1970s. One wood breaker in the village of Llewellen was used in the movie "The Molli McGuiers." I believe Sean Connery had the starring role in that movie.

Thanks for sharing your work.
David Meashey


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice indeed!


----------



## crashbig (Aug 29, 2008)

Very nice. Amazing what can be made out of those cedar fence posts.


----------

